# Unique Protein Diets That Benefit Your Dog’s Wellbeing



## Petguide.com (May 6, 2013)

​



> Have you ever thought about adding a unique protein to your dog’s diet? Here’s why you should, and a few novel proteins to try!
> 
> Proteins are the building blocks of life, and its importance in your pet’s life is just as great as it is in yours. Proteins play a vital role in every biological process – the amino acids from which proteins are made are what make up a major proportion of our pet’s cells. When you think about it that way, you understand the importance of the right proteins in your dog’s diet.
> 
> ...


Read more about the Unique Protein Diets That Benefit Your Dog’s Wellbeing at PetGuide.com.


----------

